

Low barrier to entry: NBA player Tracy McGrady launches his own daily deal site  - ddw
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/13/slam-dunk-or-rim-shot-nba-star-tracy-mcgrady-launches-his-own-daily-deal-site/

======
justinru
This is definitely not a great sign in terms of us being in another tech
bubble, imo.

